# Pundamilia nyererei pics



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

My big male was flaring his fins tonight:


















Kevin


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice fish--good colors. and markings. 8)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow! Which collection point is that?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi kevin stunning colors, is it the Mwanza fish?

xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

samaki said:


> is it the Mwanza fish?


Yes


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Re kevin
he is absolutly beautiful, and the pic is of a very good quality, congrats
xris


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Interesting to compare him to the FO's.

Dom









Sub


----------

